# Master Mapper, Dungeon editor tool is available now on Patreon



## krys64 (Aug 10, 2020)

After weeks of work, here is the first public version of *Master Mapper*, a dungeon map creation software.
We wanted a software as simple and ergonomic as possible in order to save time for the game masters.
The software is available on our *Patreon* in PC/MAC and LINUX versions:

Studio KRKR   is creating MasterMapper, a tool for tabletop gamers, and more creations ! | Patreon

We will be updating monthly and hope the community will like it. We plan to add features over the months with many assets.
The current version is stable but we will listen to the community on requests for upgrades or bug reports.
In summary Master Mapper allows to create and edit maps, change the colorimetry of scenes and print them in a high resolution jpg image.
The maps are animated and we foresee an optimized viewer to be able to read them on a virtual table.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2020)

I'll slip this over to the promotional forum for you.


----------



## krys64 (Aug 10, 2020)

thx


----------



## krys64 (Sep 22, 2020)

New features, terrain ans more assets !


----------

